# Clavier et souris microsoft sur Mac..ça marche!



## sterfield (8 Février 2007)

Bon alors tant pis si je passe pour un neuneu mais voilà ma ch'tite histoire.

Je suis passé sur Mac depuis un peu plus d'un an maintenant après avoir vécu dans l'erreur pendant 15 ans.

J'avais quand même un truc très bien sur mon PC, c'était mon clavier Microsoft WIRELESS NATURAL MULTIMEDIA KEYBOARD (ouf...) et sa souris WIRELESS INTELIMOIUSE EXPLORER 2 (re-ouf...).

Depuis un an je l'avais laissé de côté, persuadé que j'étais que ça pourrait pas fonctionner avec mon powerbook.

Aujourd'hui allez savoir pourquoi (que ceux qui disent que je glandais au boulot veuillent bien se taire), je tente le coup...et paf! ça marche!

Mais malheureusement tous les supers raccourcis claviers ne fonctionnent  pas et idem pour tous les boutons bien malins sur la souris.

Je peux quand même ouvrir spotligth avec un bouton de la souris! 

Alors je passe peut être pour le Forrest Gump de 17h18 (heure du Powerbook...), mais je suis sur le céans...

Du coup j'ai une question : existe-t-il un moyen pour configurer tous les boutons de la souris et du clavier.

J'ai vu sur internet que Microsoft avait lançé le même type de clavier/souris, spécialement pour mac. Vous pensez que je pourrais utiliser le même soft pour une éventuelle configuration??

En fait j'aimerais avoir des raccourcis clavier intéressant pour par exemple fermer toutes les fenêtres actives (au fait c'est quoi ce raccourci...hum...??).

Voilà...un an après encore des émotions de switcher en herbe...

Merci pour vos éventuelles réponses.


----------



## matthieu2278 (8 Février 2007)

Pourquoi absolument vouloir rester avec un clavier ainsi qu'une souris Windows???


----------



## chupastar (8 Février 2007)

Pour les souris c'est bien connu que &#231;a marche, enfin il me semble...


----------



## skystef (13 Février 2007)

Personellement, j'utilise encore des souris Microsoft que je trouve excellentes sur tous les points : prix, fiabilité, confort d'utilisation.

Pour info, IntelliPoint existe pour OSX et permet de mieux gérer sa souris. Pour les claviers je ne sais pas mais il existe un pack clavier/souris MS dédié au mac je crois?


----------

